# American Football fans.



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2013)

Did anyone manage to catch the Alabama v Auburn game last night?
I was lucky enough to watch the Auburn v Georgia game the other week with the mental finish but last night somehow managed to top it.
Unbelievable stuff, proper good entertainment it was  specially with so much at stake.

PS.
Come on the Seminoles :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 2, 2013)

Didn't watch it, but saw and read about it afterwards. Absolutely incredible finish to the game. Nice to see the Tide lose too 

Now I just need to try and stay awake for the MNF Homefield Advantage showdown tonight!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2014)

Well my nerves have been well and truly shredded.
This won't mean a lot to many but I've just watched the BCS Championship Bowl game I recorded last night.
Great game and being a Seminoles fan we got the result, albeit just a touch late.
Probably the toughest 2 hours tv I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Fader (Jan 7, 2014)

I try not to miss any College Football if its on the box and have the NFL Game Pass for the pro game. I love the sport and am addicted to it. 

Also a massive Seminoles fan helps having been to see them live as kid, also a massive Bucs fan sadly we're not that good at the moment but do have players to turn it around and hopefully Lovie Smith will aid that move forward...

I watched the Seminoles game and have to say staying awake was no issue I was transfixed to the point I didn't even take a toilet break at the Half Time, just had all I needed drinks and foodwise laid out and watched in awe.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 7, 2014)

Too worried about the NFL playoffs to follow the bowl games but by the sounds of it the bcs championship was epic.

Looking forward to the divisional playoffs this weekend but am nervous as hell!


----------



## Fader (Jan 7, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			Too worried about the NFL playoffs to follow the bowl games but by the sounds of it the bcs championship was epic.

Looking forward to the divisional playoffs this weekend but am nervous as hell!
		
Click to expand...

What franchise do you follow?

Despite being a Bucs fan I have a soft spot for the Chiefs due to family connection and was gutted when the Colts pulled the comeback out of the bag. They could be dark horses for the big one, Andrew Luck is a good QB and will get even better.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fader said:



			What franchise do you follow?

Despite being a Bucs fan I have a soft spot for the Chiefs due to family connection and was gutted when the Colts pulled the comeback out of the bag. They could be dark horses for the big one, Andrew Luck is a good QB and will get even better.
		
Click to expand...

Die hard Seahawks fan. This is the best team the franchise has ever had and our best shot at winning it all, which is why I'm so goddamn nervous! All it takes is a couple of bad plays and it's all over. Stupid playoffs
, not good for one's heart!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2014)

Are we getting any games on with this freeze on over there?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Are we getting any games on with this freeze on over there?
		
Click to expand...

Yea, football is played whatever the weather.

The GB/San Fran fame on Sunday was played at temps of -3F, with a wind chill of -20F. And there was a game a few weeks ago played in a foot or so or snow. 

No dramas!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Fader said:



			Also a massive Seminoles fan helps having been to see them live as kid
		
Click to expand...

You lucky bugger.
My father in law also has one on me, he saw the Cowboys in the 80's while working over there. Luckily my time will come this year at Wembley :thup:


----------



## Fader (Jan 8, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			You lucky bugger.
My father in law also has one on me, he saw the Cowboys in the 80's while working over there. Luckily my time will come this year at Wembley :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Still got my Seminoles Jersey don't think I can squeeze into snow though!

I've also been lucky enough to see the currently not so mighty Buccaneers live that was at Wembley though but was a proud day as a massive fan, HID has given clearance for me to go to the Ray Jay and watch them play a home game this year. 

You booked for Wembley yet, I'm hoping to go to 2 games there this year I recently when I saw the Vikings beat Steelers and 49ers destroy the Jaguars. 

Could get a few of us going maybe.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Fader said:



			Still got my Seminoles Jersey don't think I can squeeze into snow though!

I've also been lucky enough to see the currently not so mighty Buccaneers live that was at Wembley though but was a proud day as a massive fan, HID has given clearance for me to go to the Ray Jay and watch them play a home game this year. 

You booked for Wembley yet, I'm hoping to go to 2 games there this year I recently when I saw the Vikings beat Steelers and 49ers destroy the Jaguars. 

Could get a few of us going maybe.
		
Click to expand...

My brother who lives "daarn saarf" is sorting tickets, he hasn't failed yet so fingers crossed. Went to the first Wembley game Dolphins v Giants and then the Bucs v Patriots, great atmosphere at both games. Very knowledgeable crowd as well.
 Last time we went to that pre game car park thing, was quite naff actually lol. Met some guys from a fantasy league I'm in at a pub up the road, they have "parties" each time a game is on I believe. I bought my Seminoles cap last time IIRC from a stall at the back of the pub. Can't remember the name of the pub but it's very popular on game days.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			My brother who lives "daarn saarf" is sorting tickets, he hasn't failed yet so fingers crossed. Went to the first Wembley game Dolphins v Giants and then the Bucs v Patriots, great atmosphere at both games. Very knowledgeable crowd as well.
 Last time we went to that pre game car park thing, was quite naff actually lol. Met some guys from a fantasy league I'm in at a pub up the road, they have "parties" each time a game is on I believe. I bought my Seminoles cap last time IIRC from a stall at the back of the pub. Can't remember the name of the pub but it's very popular on game days.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably referring to the Green Man pub. 

If you can, I urge anyone to save their pennies and go to a game in the US, the Wembley games, although entertaining don't even come close to an NFL game in the states in terms of atmosphere and game day events. It's really on another level.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			You're probably referring to the Green Man pub. 

If you can, I urge anyone to save their pennies and go to a game in the US, the Wembley games, although entertaining don't even come close to an NFL game in the states in terms of atmosphere and game day events. It's really on another level.
		
Click to expand...

Green Man, that's the one.
Zero chance of getting to the USA to watch a game, saving up for a house at the mo


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Green Man, that's the one.
Zero chance of getting to the USA to watch a game, saving up for a house at the mo 

Click to expand...

I know your pain! I've not been out to Seattle in nearly 6 years due to weddings, honeymoons and whatnot to pay for. It's even worse now too, as I used to live there and kind of took it for granted, now I'm itching to get back but don't have the money to do so. Not saying you must do it now, but put it on your bucketlist to do it at least once! You won't regret it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			I know your pain! I've not been out to Seattle in nearly 6 years due to weddings, honeymoons and whatnot to pay for. It's even worse now too, as I used to live there and kind of took it for granted, now I'm itching to get back but don't have the money to do so. Not saying you must do it now, but put it on your bucketlist to do it at least once! You won't regret it.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is on the list, see the Cowboys at home, visit Dimebags grave and have a proper Texan chilli


----------



## Fader (Jan 8, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Certainly is on the list, see the Cowboys at home, visit Dimebags grave and have a proper Texan chilli 

Click to expand...

Were off to Ibiza in summer to HID name apartment so as that's only costing flights were booking up to go to Florida in September /October and HID given me the all clear to drive to Tampa to go to the Ray Jay and see a game live out there. Certainly going to be highlight if my year, will take in a proper tailgate and atmosphere then. 

Who knows if I'm a good boy she may let me take in a Rays baseball game to. Once we know dates we are going I'll be booking my Bucs game tickets though without fail.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 8, 2014)

Not a huge fan of American Football, but i did see this t'other day and chuckled...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Fader said:



			Were off to Ibiza in summer to HID name apartment so as that's only costing flights were booking up to go to Florida in September /October and HID given me the all clear to drive to Tampa to go to the Ray Jay and see a game live out there. Certainly going to be highlight if my year, will take in a proper tailgate and atmosphere then.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense if you're already going out there, still a lucky bugger mind 
I remember when the Bucs had a really good team for a couple of years, was a nice change from them being the laughing stock


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Not a huge fan of American Football, but i did see this t'other day and chuckled...

View attachment 8730

Click to expand...

Emmitt = legend.
Those were the days


----------



## Fader (Jan 8, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Makes sense if you're already going out there, still a lucky bugger mind 
I remember when the Bucs had a really good team for a couple of years, was a nice change from them being the laughing stock 

Click to expand...

Yes we had a good run with our team once even winning the holy trail season ending super bowl. Fortunately at the moment even though we haven't been good we're not even the worst team in Florida that's the Jags.


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Emmitt = legend.
Those were the days 

Click to expand...

I still have my Aikman (8) shirt purchased from the old stadium in Irvine. Those were the days indeed! 20 years ago! :lol:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2014)

I am a Chargers fan as the sister in law lives in SD but for my sins my first choice franchise has and will always be the Redskins. Loved them when C4 started showing it over here and was a big Theisman fan at QB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2014)

Won a competition to see the Super Bowl in 1987 in the Rose Bowl. 

It was Denver against the Giants and Giants won but I bought an Elway top and became a Bronco fan - seen them over here and once in the old Mile High and been a fan ever since . Hopefully this year we can go all the way. Love watching Peyton open up - just open football


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			I still have my Aikman (8) shirt purchased from the old stadium in Irvine. Those were the days indeed! 20 years ago! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I hate you so much :angry:
:thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Fader said:



			Yes we had a good run with our team once even winning the holy trail season ending super bowl. Fortunately at the moment even though we haven't been good we're not even the worst team in Florida that's the Jags.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be in the playoffs next season, mark my words. Bringing Lovie Smith in as Head Coach is about the best hire they could have done. You've got a decent core roster and Mike Glennon could be the real deal. A decent draft in May will see you challenging for the South next year I think. You took us to OT at home where we were unbeaten in nearly 2 years and have the vest defense in the league. Good times are coming back to Tampa.


----------



## jpenno (Jan 8, 2014)

Have been an NFL fan for 30 odd years started watching it in early 80's on channel 4 watching Dan marino for the Dolphins and William Perry - the Fridge for Chicago - still have a following for the Bears but main team are the patriots, have been to all Wembley games and already have tickets for this years games, looking for holiday touring USA later this year, I am trying to convince Mrs JP that October would be best as Hurricane season over then - NFL season started ;-)


----------



## Fader (Jan 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am a Chargers fan as the sister in law lives in SD but for my sins my first choice franchise has and will always be the Redskins. Loved them when C4 started showing it over here and was a big Theisman fan at QB
		
Click to expand...

Lots of running plays this season from the Chargers, bit reluctant to let Phil Rivers run passing plays against the Bengals in the wild card games but it turned into a good win. As for Redskins be interesting see what happens now they got rid of Shannahan, hope RG3 does better next term. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Won a competition to see the Super Bowl in 1987 in the Rose Bowl. 

It was Denver against the Giants and Giants won but I bought an Elway top and became a Bronco fan - seen them over here and once in the old Mile High and been a fan ever since . Hopefully this year we can go all the way. Love watching Peyton open up - just open football
		
Click to expand...

Now that is awesome and Elway is a legend as is Manning, I think he deserves another super bowl ring but there still some teams that can open up and expose Broncos defensive line. 



Aztecs27 said:



			You'll be in the playoffs next season, mark my words. Bringing Lovie Smith in as Head Coach is about the best hire they could have done. You've got a decent core roster and Mike Glennon could be the real deal. A decent draft in May will see you challenging for the South next year I think. You took us to OT at home where we were unbeaten in nearly 2 years and have the vest defense in the league. Good times are coming back to Tampa.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you, I was unhappy when Schiano pushed out Josh Freeman to free agency but Glennon has really come on and shown that he has real potential as a starting QB our offense has some real good weapons and Bobby Rainey even started to look like the player he should be. Hopefully Lovie Smith can also use Revis in the way he should be used and couple decent draftees and we got a real shot at next year's playoffs


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 9, 2014)

Dolphins for me !!!! I've been to see them twice. First time was about 6 years ago v Raiders, and was the only reason I agreed to go to America for a family holiday to Disney. I had never experienced the USA first hand up until then, but now love the place.  Second time was v The Bills. We have been pretty shocking during this time but I currently stand at 2 and 0 . Not sure about getting tickets for Wembley as I'm sure London in September will just not equal Miami in November and joining in with the a tailgate party with a load of Dolphins fans. We are planning to go again next year and now that Ireland has been removed we should have sorted the mess out by then. LOL !!!!!!! That said, if my golf club goes under this year, then I'll use my sub money to go this year as well if the play offs are looming.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 9, 2014)

PS. Im rootin' for The Seahawks for this years Super Bowl


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			PS. Im rootin' for The Seahawks for this years Super Bowl
		
Click to expand...

Go Hawks!

This is my first real year of following AF, and I'm a bit gutted I look like a bit of a glory supporter! I only chose the Hawks because on one of the first games of the season, I watched the Channel 4 highlight show, and they released a Hawk in the stadium before the game! I quite liked that, and thought, yep, good as any, there is my team! 

Bit gutted, my mates been following the Packers for a few years, and thought we might have a show down for the Championship, but they never really got going on Sunday night! Regretted staying up to 1am to watch them lose before going back to work the next day!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2014)

I always had the Broncos as my AFC second team so gunning for them this year.
Be nice to see Manning get another title as well, he's been a top notch player for years.


----------



## Break90 (Jan 9, 2014)

Another Tampa Bay follower here, went to the Ray Jay earlier this season whilst on a family holiday to Florida, fantastic experience even though they lost to New Orleans with the last kick of the game. 

Also have a soft spot for the Bears, started watching the game when they beat New England 48-10 in Superbowl XX (I think, would have been in about 1986), in the days of Walter Peyton and William Perry. Gutted they missed out on the playoffs on the last day of the regular season, damn you Green Bay!!!!

Sunday nights in my house are generally spent watching the two games on Sky. For the playoffs this year I have adopted the Broncos, my wife will be rooting for whichever team has a player that features on the Kardashians or whichever other **** reality TV programme she insists on watching........


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a Buccaneers fan club over here that has been going for about 30 years
http://www.bucsuk.org/

And also a site about the team run from the UK too
http://www.bucpower.com/index.htm


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 9, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Go Hawks!

This is my first real year of following AF, and I'm a bit gutted I look like a bit of a glory supporter! I only chose the Hawks because on one of the first games of the season, I watched the Channel 4 highlight show, and they released a Hawk in the stadium before the game! I quite liked that, and thought, yep, good as any, there is my team! 

Bit gutted, my mates been following the Packers for a few years, and thought we might have a show down for the Championship, but they never really got going on Sunday night! Regretted staying up to 1am to watch them lose before going back to work the next day!
		
Click to expand...

A wise man, sir!

You picked the best team to visit in the US too. The CLink is every bit as incredible as everyone raves about. The noise is indescribable, so if you can ever make it out to a game, I urge you to do so! An unforgettable experience. Plus Seattle is an incredible city. 

This video gives some idea as to how loud it is, but still does it absolutely no justice. This was taken as two guys were walking to the Saints game a few weeks ago and it's during the Saints 1st Drive of the game. The bit where the crowd goes nutso is when Michael Bennett Intercepted a Drew Brees pass and returned it for a Touchdown. That wasn't even the loudest part of the night either, they broke the world record for loudest outdoor stadium later that night at 137.6 (i think) decibels. Hopefully there's more of the same on Saturday! 

EDIT: Be careful you don't blow your speakers or ear drums listening to this! 

[video=youtube;kYwGDOlaPQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYwGDOlaPQ4&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 9, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			PS. Im rootin' for The Seahawks for this years Super Bowl
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Hope we make it there first!


----------



## Fader (Jan 9, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I always had the Broncos as my AFC second team so gunning for them this year.
Be nice to see Manning get another title as well, he's been a top notch player for years.
		
Click to expand...

Think he does deserve another win in the super bowl, they have a very open defensive line though if anyone can stop them they need to look at how Tom Brady and Andrew Luck picked holes in them. 



Pathetic Shark said:



			There is a Buccaneers fan club over here that has been going for about 30 years
http://www.bucsuk.org/

And also a site about the team run from the UK too
http://www.bucpower.com/index.htm

Click to expand...

Both very good sites often can be found on both taking a look about. 



Break90 said:



			Another Tampa Bay follower here, went to the Ray Jay earlier this season whilst on a family holiday to Florida, fantastic experience even though they lost to New Orleans with the last kick of the game. 

Also have a soft spot for the Bears, started watching the game when they beat New England 48-10 in Superbowl XX (I think, would have been in about 1986), in the days of Walter Peyton and William Perry. Gutted they missed out on the playoffs on the last day of the regular season, damn you Green Bay!!!!

Sunday nights in my house are generally spent watching the two games on Sky. For the playoffs this year I have adopted the Broncos, my wife will be rooting for whichever team has a player that features on the Kardashians or whichever other **** reality TV programme she insists on watching........
		
Click to expand...

Same as my house then she watches reality garbage and I stick on the sport's and been known to have more than one on at a time, the main broadcast game on Sky with Game pass running on the laptop. 

Talking of other teams I have a soft spot for the Chiefs and was rooting for them in playoffs, watching the wild card game was looking good until midway through 3rd quarter but the Colts pulled it out. Don't mind who wins now as long as Its not Patriots


----------



## mchacker (Jan 9, 2014)

So I'm backing the Panthers myself then? It's ok, I like being the underdog:lol:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 9, 2014)

mchacker said:



			So I'm backing the Panthers myself then? It's ok, I like being the underdog:lol:
		
Click to expand...

There's at least two of you as my mate is a Panthers fan!  

I'd be more than happy for you to knock out the Niners and their ridiculous head coach


----------



## Fader (Jan 12, 2014)

Is anyone watching the 49ers v Panthers game. Very heated game so far with lots of after play aggression and head-butts going on. 

Good game so far though, like to see the Panthers win it as a big fan of Cam Newton as QB


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 12, 2014)

Been a follower of the 49ers since way back in the 444 days.

To be honest, the way we've started this and the way e Seahawks started last night I'm not sure I want us to win tonight!! Would be a tough watch next weekend that's for sure.....

That said, the Seahawks should have buried the saints last night, must be a concern.......

Good games so far though, hopefully the good watching continues :cheers:


----------



## Fader (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't see either of these sides getting past the Seahawks. Kaepernick & Newton are brilliant young QBs but Seattle have an equally good one if not better in Wilson but they also have great strength throughout the whole franchise. 

Think this year is going to be Seehawks year even with how Denver are playing I think Seattle are just stronger through the whole line up. Like you say though good game so far and hoping in a way that the Chargers beat the Broncos as well just to upset the apple cart a bit.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 12, 2014)

Fader said:



			I can't see either of these sides getting past the Seahawks. Kaepernick & Newton are brilliant young QBs but Seattle have an equally good one if not better in Wilson but they also have great strength throughout the whole franchise. 

Think this year is going to be Seehawks year even with how Denver are playing I think Seattle are just stronger through the whole line up. Like you say though good game so far and hoping in a way that the Chargers beat the Broncos as well just to upset the apple cart a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, Seahawks looked frighteningly good in the first half last night, only niggle as I say is that they should have hands the saints an absolute hammering and couldn't seem to do it for some reason.

Also agree about Wilson, perhaps not as hyped as some of the other young QBs but probably the best of the lot.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 12, 2014)

Good win that.

Will "enjoy" watching the Seahawks taking us to the cleaners in the championship game!!


----------



## Fader (Jan 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Good win that.

Will "enjoy" watching the Seahawks taking us to the cleaners in the championship game!!
		
Click to expand...

Good game and a good win, hard to see them getting past Seahawks as you say and I predict. They need the defensive line to be completely on their A game, it's the playoffs and a one game affair but will be a good game. 

Looking forward to Broncos v Chargers now, hoping Phil Rivers and the Chargers can open them up but feel Peyton Mannings going to be to good.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, that was a fun weekend of NFL!

I'm pleased the Hawks one, but like many above, it does worry me slightly that we struggled to put points on in the second half! I was getting a bit worried towards the end! 49ers should be an exciting match, they seemed one step above the Panthers! Considering how much the bigged up Cam Newton before the match, it didn't seem like he had much of a chance to really get going!

On the other side, I only saw bits of the  Chargers @ Broncos, so don't know whether the Chargers were poor, or the Broncos were! Sounds like another good match next week, who is going which way?

Superbowl predictions everyone? I'm going with Patriots v Seahawks (biased). As to who would win that, I haven't watched enough NFL to know!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Well, that was a fun weekend of NFL!

I'm pleased the Hawks one, but like many above, it does worry me slightly that we struggled to put points on in the second half! I was getting a bit worried towards the end! 49ers should be an exciting match, they seemed one step above the Panthers! Considering how much the bigged up Cam Newton before the match, it didn't seem like he had much of a chance to really get going!

On the other side, I only saw bits of the  Chargers @ Broncos, so don't know whether the Chargers were poor, or the Broncos were! Sounds like another good match next week, who is going which way?

Superbowl predictions everyone? I'm going with Patriots v Seahawks (biased). As to who would win that, I haven't watched enough NFL to know!
		
Click to expand...

We've struggled on offense the last couple of games, but it was clear on Saturday that we game planned around Percy Harvin. When we was taken out (which was clearly the saints plan). It all kind of went to pot. Hopefully he'll play Sunday but we'll have a plan B in case he goes down again. 

The Niners haven't scored more than 19 points against us in the last 4 games and they don't seem to have an answer for Beast Mode. Kaepernick thinks he's heard loud at the CLink....if the noise level is anything like the NFCCG in 2006, he hasn't seen anything yet. I expect it go be close, but I like us to take it at home.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2014)

Was good to watch - impressed with the Broncos - played a strong running game and Peyton kept the passes short - bullied the Chargers. The defence were impressive but got lazy in the last 6 mins. Play like that and should beat the Patriots. Think 49ers will sneak past the Seahawks


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2014)

Tickets go on sale on Thursday for this years games, out of interest where have you lot sat in previous years. We've been behind the sticks both times and it's a good view albeit a bit far away.
My bro wants sideline tickets this year, he reckons upper sideline has the best view (I'm not going to question his judgement lol) but then again lower sideline is right there near the players.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm looking at the tickets that are going on sale pretty much now. We're off to Dolphins @ Raiders!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 14, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Tickets go on sale on Thursday for this years games, out of interest where have you lot sat in previous years. We've been behind the sticks both times and it's a good view albeit a bit far away.
My bro wants sideline tickets this year, he reckons upper sideline has the best view (I'm not going to question his judgement lol) but then again lower sideline is right there near the players.


Click to expand...

To be fair, there is hardly a bad seat anywhere in Wembley, it's very well designed. 

Upper sideline will give you a better vantage point of the whole field. I've sat 6 rows from the sideline when I was out in Seattle. It's great for heckling the players/having a bit of banter, but you can't see stuff very clearly when plays are run on the far side of the field. 

And at Wembley, you're not even that close to the sideline anyway, because the first 10-15 rows are blocked off due to the height of the first bunch of rows.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've told him bottom of the upper tier, Cowboys side of course if it's shown when they go on sale :thup:
My brother is a Wembley slut anyway so he'll have done his homework lol.


----------



## Fader (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to 2 games wanted to go all 3 with a Season ticket but its our Anniversary on the day of the Raiders v Dolphins. So i'll be going to Falcons v Lions (looking forward to seeing Megatron play in the flesh) and Jaguars v Cowboys.

I hope the Jags put up a better fight than they did against the 49ers as it got embarrasing towards the end with the way Kaepernick virtually beat them on his own both passing the ball and running it himself. Got to admit though they have the best mascott Jaxon De Ville who did a bungee leap from Wembley roof right before kick off.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2014)

Which side did the Jags pick as their sideline?
I seem to recall reading the home team get to decide which side they want ie "royal box side". Can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 14, 2014)

Fader said:



			I'm going to 2 games wanted to go all 3 with a Season ticket but its our Anniversary on the day of the Raiders v Dolphins. So i'll be going to Falcons v Lions (looking forward to seeing Megatron play in the flesh) and Jaguars v Cowboys.

*I hope the Jags put up a better fight than they did against the 49ers* as it got embarrasing towards the end with the way Kaepernick virtually beat them on his own both passing the ball and running it himself. Got to admit though they have the best mascott Jaxon De Ville who did a bungee leap from Wembley roof right before kick off.
		
Click to expand...

They will. They're in good hands with Gus Bradley. They have a decent 1st round pick in the draft this year so they'll be able to fill quite a few needs. They'll be a totally different team come September.

EDIT: Plus, the Cowboys are a horrible football team and will continue to be until Jerry puts his ego to one side and hires a proper GM.


----------



## Fader (Jan 14, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Which side did the Jags pick as their sideline?
I seem to recall reading the home team get to decide which side they want ie "royal box side". Can't find that info anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what side they've pick I would assume it is the Royal Box side due to its location, I got an email from NFL UK to state if your registered with the Union Jax supporters group then your tickets for the fanzone go on Sale on the 16th Jan and they are Â£65 adults and Â£17.50 kids. Assume they'll anounce the "fanzone location at the time of sales"
I'm not Jags fan so not worried where I sit, though I do like the fact they've committed to UK games for a number of years.



Aztecs27 said:



			They will. They're in good hands with Gus Bradley. They have a decent 1st round pick in the draft this year so they'll be able to fill quite a few needs. They'll be a totally different team come September.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I think Bradley is a good fit for them and would like to see them improve next year they got a few holes to fill what with Gabbert and Henne at QB neither seems to light up the world and ok as back ups but they did bag a few wins towards the end of regular season. I do like MJD something about I have an affinity for, seemed to be only him and Cecil Shorts III that really had anything about them at Wembley last year.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2014)

Brother has come up trumps, 3 tickets for near the front of block 528 on the Cowboys side :whoo:


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 16, 2014)

3 tickets for The Dolphins v Raiders. Whoooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Can't wait.  It's my lads 21st on that day and the tickets are for him. (and us)


----------



## Fader (Jan 16, 2014)

Got my tickets for Falcons v Lions and Jaguars v Cowboys. To top it off HID bought and paid for them for me and my boy :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

Get in there ! We are off to the Super Bowl !!

Impressive performance from the Broncos and Manning was just perfect


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Get in there ! We are off to the Super Bowl !!

Impressive performance from the Broncos and Manning was just perfect
		
Click to expand...

Very impressive from Peyton, big game!

Really hope the Hawks can recover their early season form up next! Going to be a late night.


----------



## Siren (Jan 19, 2014)

Manning really deserved, hes had an amazing season lets hope he can cap it off.

Could be the perfect time to reitre


----------



## Fader (Jan 20, 2014)

Siren said:



			Manning really deserved, hes had an amazing season lets hope he can cap it off.

Could be the perfect time to reitre
		
Click to expand...

Problem with retirement would be that they don't get a high enough draft pick to secure one of the sales top young QB prospects. He'll see out his contract so that when they do draft a new QB he has learnt under Peyton and knows the play book extensively before he becomes a starter. Either that or they have to trade picks to get a higher draft position. 

As for last night's games, results exactly as most predicted and no upsets. Think after watching both games I may now sway toward the Broncos as winners even though I'd been touting Seahawks all season reason being Seahawks have dropped in performance in post season but that said they've still got the job done. Should be a he'll of a superbowl.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking forward to this, by coincidence I have next week off work so I can stay up and watch it for a change.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 20, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Looking forward to this, by coincidence I have next week off work so I can stay up and watch it for a change.
		
Click to expand...

You know it's in 2 weeks right? It's the Pro Bowl next week.

Brilliant game to watch last night 49ers @ Hawks. I was worried for a while, but the Hawks D lived up to it's reputation. Kapaernick (sp?) really was good though, despite throwing a few loose passes towards the end!

The heart says Hawks for the superbowl, the head isn't so sure. We don't look very effective in the red zone, as much as we should, I guess it comes down to how much we can utilise our defence to stop Manning and his many weapons! At least (I hope) he won't be as big a running threat as Kapaernick!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You know it's in 2 weeks right? It's the Pro Bowl next week.
		
Click to expand...

Aargh epic fail!
Of course, completely got my dates mixed up  looks like V+ again then and do a "Likely Lads" to avoid the result.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 20, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Aargh epic fail!
Of course, completely got my dates mixed up  looks like V+ again then and do a "Likely Lads" to avoid the result.
		
Click to expand...

I had my own epic fail, I set up for this weekend thinking the Championship games were on saturday night not sunday night, no idea why I thought that!


----------



## Fader (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking forward to both Pro-Bowl and Superbowl and times like this i'm glad i'm on my month long late shift stint so can stay up watch the games and still get a full nights kip before starting work at 2pm

I;m thinking Broncos to win 27-21..

On a side note and a bit self indulgent, I went for a try out yesterday with Maidstone Pumas American Footy team. What a bloody fun sport to play, going again next week and hoping to make the squad so I can play this year, looks like golf will be on the back burner again.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 20, 2014)

Fader said:



			On a side note and a bit self indulgent, I went for a try out yesterday with Maidstone Pumas American Footy team. What a bloody fun sport to play, going again next week and hoping to make the squad so I can play this year, looks like golf will be on the back burner again.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprisingly, this has crossed my mind, but I think being slow, and 5'7 80kg isn't going to go in my favour. I want to picture myself as a nippy running back finding the gaps in the line, but I can't quite see that happening!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 20, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Not surprisingly, this has crossed my mind, but I think being slow, and 5'7 80kg isn't going to go in my favour. I want to picture myself as a nippy running back finding the gaps in the line, but I can't quite see that happening!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t let size deter you. Nothing that a bit of hard work at the gym canâ€™t fix. There is a position for EVERYONE on the football field. 

Iâ€™m 6ft 1 but have little to no muscle mass. I tried out for the Bristol Aztecs, worked hard at practice and in the gym and although I mostly played special teams, I got a few snaps at cornerback in my 3 years there. Itâ€™s the BEST sport to play and I have made brothers for life from my time with the Aztecs. 

If youâ€™re prepared to put the hard work in, the coaches will notice and youâ€™ll be rewarded. 

Regarding last nightâ€™s gamesâ€¦.WOOOOOOOT! Iâ€™m surviving on about 3 hours sleep but am still buzzing after an absolutely brutal NFC championship game. I could barely watch the last two minutes, but Sherman and Smittyâ€™s tip drill interception to seal it was something I wonâ€™t forget for a long time! Iâ€™ve heard various moanings from Niners fans all day with regards to bad officiating, which is ridiculous. Yes, they got some calls that didnâ€™t go their way, but they hardly affected the outcome of the game and Kaepernickâ€™s 3 turnovers was their downfall. 

With Percy Harvin scheduled to be back for the Super Bowl, I like our chances. The Broncoâ€™s have had a relatively soft schedule and I guarantee they havenâ€™t faced a defense that comes close to Seattleâ€™s â€“ Iâ€™m hoping they wonâ€™t be ready for the hard hits and physicality. Either way itâ€™s got the makings of being a great game. 

We faced arguably the toughest defense in the league last night, toughed it out and came out on top. If Beastmode engages, Russell and his receivers have enough playmaking ability to make things happen. 

Love my city and love my team.  Wish I was still living out there, Iâ€™d have given my right arm to have experienced last night in the flesh.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 20, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Not surprisingly, this has crossed my mind, but I think being slow, and 5'7 80kg isn't going to go in my favour. I want to picture myself as a nippy running back finding the gaps in the line, but I can't quite see that happening!
		
Click to expand...

Also, if you'e thinking about joining a local team, the Gloucester team is a pretty decent set up. A bunch of guys that used to play for the Aztecs now play there, so it's a good group. Their Head Coach, Mark Hopkins, is my ex-head coach and is one of the best in the British League. I'd never join as I'm an Aztec do or die, but it's a good set up, so don't feel intimated about heading down for a try out (they have their yearly rookie tryouts coming up I think).


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2014)

I keep meaning to go and watch Gateshead Senators (they play 1 mile down the road from me) but I never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Fader (Jan 20, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Not surprisingly, this has crossed my mind, but I think being slow, and 5'7 80kg isn't going to go in my favour. I want to picture myself as a nippy running back finding the gaps in the line, but I can't quite see that happening!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't let that worry you as i'm a massive 5'6 myself and weigh in at about 75kg. But I put in some graft during yesterday session and got pulled aside by the head coach who said it was nice to me along with some other rookies and that with the work I put in and continue that then there will definitely be a place in the team set up for me.

I absolutley loved it to be honest and can't wait to get back there this week, loving the challenge of taking on the challenge and will just push and train hard to see where it gets me.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmmm you guys do certainly sell it, and I have been looking for a fitness goal to motivate me, maybe this could be it! I might email the gloucester chaps this week.

Can I guess that it's probably expensive to start with, with the equipment? It seems all of the hobbies I like are of the expensive variety!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Hmmmm you guys do certainly sell it, and I have been looking for a fitness goal to motivate me, maybe this could be it! I might email the gloucester chaps this week.

Can I guess that it's probably expensive to start with, with the equipment? It seems all of the hobbies I like are of the expensive variety!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know their exact set up but most teams have club kit that you can use to get you started. All you'll need is boots (football boots are fine), and a gum shield. If you decide you like it and want to do it proper, I would DEFINITELY recommend getting your own pads and helmet. Due to the growth of the sport, they are relatively easy to get hold of from various UK based suppliers now.


----------



## Fader (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Hmmmm you guys do certainly sell it, and I have been looking for a fitness goal to motivate me, maybe this could be it! I might email the gloucester chaps this week.

Can I guess that it's *probably expensive to start with, with the equipment?* It seems all of the hobbies I like are of the expensive variety!
		
Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			I don't know their exact set up but most teams have club kit that you can use to get you started*. All you'll need is boots (football boots are fine), and a gum shield.* If you decide you like it and want to do it proper, I would DEFINITELY recommend getting your own pads and helmet. Due to the growth of the sport, they are relatively easy to get hold of from various UK based suppliers now.
		
Click to expand...

That exactly answers the question for me. I asked what i'd need and to provide for myself and was told in Rookie season the club will provide all padding and helmets to prevent having to outlay on them for first season. Long term though they like you to have your own so they can recylce the bits for the Rookies, I think thats fair enough and means at somepoint everyone gets a helping hand to start with and long term you get more time to build up your own kit list.

Seen some good websites and there is also a travelling shop that goes around the UK teams with a set pattern to allow to buy and try different gear.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 12, 2014)

Fader said:



			That exactly answers the question for me. I asked what i'd need and to provide for myself and was told in Rookie season the club will provide all padding and helmets to prevent having to outlay on them for first season. Long term though they like you to have your own so they can recylce the bits for the Rookies, I think thats fair enough and means at somepoint everyone gets a helping hand to start with and long term you get more time to build up your own kit list.

Seen some good websites and there is also a travelling shop that goes around the UK teams with a set pattern to allow to buy and try different gear.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'll agree with you guys, it certainly seems a fun sport to play! Went along to Glos Centurions for the first session back last week, loved it!

I went with the idea of letting them place me where they thought best, but secretely hoping to be the next Marshawn Lynch. The coach went round all the rookies, and when it got to me I was like "no idea", and he straight away pointed out running back. I'm loading up on the skittles as we speak! 

Just a pity the kit is so expensive! Even the gloves are crazy, it's like they're golf manufacturers!


----------



## Fader (Feb 12, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Well I'll agree with you guys, it certainly seems a fun sport to play! Went along to Glos Centurions for the first session back last week, loved it!

I went with the idea of letting them place me where they thought best, but secretely hoping to be the next Marshawn Lynch. The coach went round all the rookies, and when it got to me I was like "no idea", and he straight away pointed out running back. I'm loading up on the skittles as we speak! 

Just a pity the kit is so expensive! Even the gloves are crazy, it's like they're golf manufacturers!
		
Click to expand...

Told you didn't I there was no need to worry about physical size or height. Great game to play, I'm going along this week it'll be my 
5th training session. Been given the option of 2 positions to play starting much like yourself as a running back I think it's my ability to take a massive hit that helps with that, also been told I can play as back up QB as QB1 is same as last year. Apparently even though I have a lack of height my ability to throw a good ball and manouvre out of the pocket and run a bit helps. Though i'm certainly no Colin Kapaernick as dual threat QB's would go.

I know what you mean about the kit it is bloody expensive but unlike golf gear it would still be usable next season and thereafter as a girdle isn't going to give you an extra 17yards! Imagine the looks if it did though


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 12, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Well I'll agree with you guys, it certainly seems a fun sport to play! Went along to Glos Centurions for the first session back last week, loved it!

I went with the idea of letting them place me where they thought best, but secretely hoping to be the next Marshawn Lynch. The coach went round all the rookies, and when it got to me I was like "no idea", and he straight away pointed out running back. I'm loading up on the skittles as we speak! 

Just a pity the kit is so expensive! Even the gloves are crazy, it's like they're golf manufacturers!
		
Click to expand...

Which coach? Hopkins? He's very good at placing players where they need to be.

Kit is expensive, but you will succumb, just like you do with golf gear! Epsports is a decent place to get kit. And under armour is a must!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			Which coach? Hopkins? He's very good at placing players where they need to be.

Kit is expensive, but you will succumb, just like you do with golf gear! Epsports is a decent place to get kit. And under armour is a must! 

Click to expand...

Not sure of his name, the head coach!

Oh don't worry I'm sure I will! Annoyingly nowhere around here sells gloves! I was hoping to get some for this weekend as it's so wet/cold. Gonna have to wait a week or so, then we've got Football America coming to training so I can see what I like.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 13, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Not sure of his name, the head coach!

Oh don't worry I'm sure I will! Annoyingly nowhere around here sells gloves! I was hoping to get some for this weekend as it's so wet/cold. Gonna have to wait a week or so, then we've got Football America coming to training so I can see what I like.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, that would have been Coach Hoppo. 

Yea, you won't find gloves in any high street shops. You have to order them online unfortunately. If you have FA coming to training it will be worth waiting.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 4, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			Yea, that would have been Coach Hoppo. 

Yea, you won't find gloves in any high street shops. You have to order them online unfortunately. If you have FA coming to training it will be worth waiting.
		
Click to expand...

NFL time again, go Hawks!!

Meant to ask, did you play when you came up to us at the end of the season?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone in any fantasy leagues? Been with the same bunch of lads in various leagues for years, good crack it is.


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2014)

Another season of disappointment and unfulfilled promises from Dallas!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2014)

Piece said:



			Another season of disappointment and unfulfilled promises from Dallas! 

Click to expand...

We ain't even played yet as well  oh well you have to enjoy the good times while they last :cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2014)

Must have a real masochistic streak supporting the Redskins as my American Football team alongside Fulham in proper footie. On the plus side the sister in law is in San Diego and so I claim some allegiance to them on that basis and at least they give me gliimers of hope unlike Washington


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2014)

Last chance for Peyton to get a second ring
Lost Moreno and Decker but strengthened the secondary so got a great chance


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			We ain't even played yet as well  oh well you have to enjoy the good times while they last :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, should have read the whole thread! Didn't realise you were a Cowboys fan too! But I think you know where I'm coming from!  Hopefully a good start v SF tomorrow.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2014)

Piece said:



			Hopefully a good start v SF tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Good start?! :rofl: How about donating 21 points from giveaways in the first 1/4?! Add to that some crazy throws from the QB...Is it 'come in Romo, your time is up'?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 4, 2014)

Off to see the Cowboys on Sunday, my first ever time I'll be seeing them in the flesh so I'm as excited as a really excited thing :whoo:
Need a win to get us back on track after the last 2 weeks.
Can't flippin' wait.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 4, 2014)

Americans really know how to entertain.

I do like the Patriots:whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Americans really know how to entertain.

I do like the Patriots:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yup go pats. Had five days in Boston a couple of years ago and was gutted to see the pats playing away.

saw them at wembley last year, fantastic weekend.


----------



## Val (Nov 4, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Off to see the Cowboys on Sunday, my first ever time I'll be seeing them in the flesh so I'm as excited as a really excited thing :whoo:
Need a win to get us back on track after the last 2 weeks.
Can't flippin' wait.
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping they play better than Sunday past.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2014)

Broncos fan for decades 

Tough game the other night - got beaten up in the second quarter by the Gronk 

Going up to be a tough battle for that No 1 spot and home feild advantage throughout


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Off to see the Cowboys on Sunday, my first ever time I'll be seeing them in the flesh so I'm as excited as a really excited thing :whoo:
Need a win to get us back on track after the last 2 weeks.
Can't flippin' wait.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Romo starts and Bryant gets in the game this week...enjoy.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2014)

Piece said:



			Hopefully Romo starts and Bryant gets in the game this week...enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah bang on mate, they look a different team with Romo at the helm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

Got a feeling it's going to be a real classic on Sunday. Can see plenty of points and a late 4th quarter win for the Cowboys


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 6, 2014)

Not a great fan of American Football but when visiting my American Son  and little Grandsons I have watched the Chicago Bears at Soldiers Field and I must say they certainly know how to put on a show, great day out.   Also like watching the Cubs Baseball.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a feeling it's going to be a real classic on Sunday. Can see plenty of points and a late 4th quarter win for the Cowboys
		
Click to expand...

The more exciting games Wembley gets the better! Would love to see a Franchise here, and the Eng football team touring the UK instead.

Wrt my own team, can someone please find some decent wide receivers, that preferably don't cause as much hassle as Harvin allegedly did! It''s annoying, because we're playing badly and still winning/nearly winning, so you feel we still have potential to put it all together and go on a run! Safe to say, I can't imagine us getting back to back Superbowls! 

Going to be interesting next year if we don't re-sign Lynch from the sounds of it. His first TD last week was a thing of beauty, I went a little bit crazy watching it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			The more exciting games Wembley gets the better! Would love to see a Franchise here, and the Eng football team touring the UK instead.

Wrt my own team, can someone please find some decent wide receivers, that preferably don't cause as much hassle as Harvin allegedly did! It''s annoying, because we're playing badly and still winning/nearly winning, so you feel we still have potential to put it all together and go on a run! Safe to say, I can't imagine us getting back to back Superbowls! 

Going to be interesting next year if we don't re-sign Lynch from the sounds of it. His first TD last week was a thing of beauty, I went a little bit crazy watching it!
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse. You be could be a Redskin fan first and foremost and a Charger fan by default (in laws moved there). Both a bit like being a Fulham fan here and they just find new ways of disappointing you


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 6, 2014)

Why there will never ever be an NFL franchise in London

http://bucpower.com/editorial-new206.html

A piece I wrote for the Tampa Tribune in 2009 that remains true to this day.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Why there will never ever be an NFL franchise in London

http://bucpower.com/editorial-new206.html

A piece I wrote for the Tampa Tribune in 2009 that remains true to this day.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, even without reading your piece. Keep American football in America.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 6, 2014)

I only watch the college football when S.Carolina  Gamecocks are on and the Oakland Raiders in the pro game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Think there is certainly the appeal for an American football franchise in London - would certainly fill Wemberlee for the 8 games a year - very much being looked at in the US


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think there is certainly the appeal for an American football franchise in London - would certainly fill Wemberlee for the 8 games a year - very much being looked at in the US
		
Click to expand...

What about the points in Paul's article, jet lag, bye weeks, lack of appeal for a wider audience travelling for more than a one off showpiece. His points seem valid and as current as when the article was written


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			I only watch the college football when S.Carolina  Gamecocks are on and the Oakland Raiders in the pro game.
		
Click to expand...

College football is sublime.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think there is certainly the appeal for an American football franchise in London - would certainly fill Wemberlee for the 8 games a year - very much being looked at in the US
		
Click to expand...

1 or 2 games would be full not 8, England supporters can't fill it for all their internationals so what chance does a "foreign" sport have.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			College football is sublime.
		
Click to expand...

I watched Georgia play some mob whilst I was in Savannah, it had more fans at the game than most football grounds in the uk could hold, in excess of 35k at it from memory.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			1 or 2 games would be full not 8, England supporters can't fill it for all their internationals so what chance does a "foreign" sport have.
		
Click to expand...

Well the england football team isnt really relevant and every game over the last 4 years ( 3 times a year ) has been a sell out.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			1 or 2 games would be full not 8, England supporters can't fill it for all their internationals so what chance does a "foreign" sport have.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe more appeal if they took it round the country? 

I kinda agree with your earlier post, I'd prefer it if it was only over here as a one of game, even though I do enjoy American Football.......albeit I'm a confused fan supporting both Dolphins and Patriots!  Go figure!


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the england football team isnt really relevant and every game over the last 4 years ( 3 times a year ) has been a sell out.
		
Click to expand...

No it hasnt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			I watched Georgia play some mob whilst I was in Savannah, it had more fans at the game than most football grounds in the uk could hold, in excess of 35k at it from memory.
		
Click to expand...

The college games get massive crowds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			No it hasnt
		
Click to expand...

Which ones havent ?


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which ones havent ?
		
Click to expand...

If I recall correctly you had a game at wembley not 2 or 3 months ago where it was reported that Wembley wouldn't even have 40k at it.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Maybe more appeal if they took it round the country? 

I kinda agree with your earlier post, I'd prefer it if it was only over here as a one of game, even though I do enjoy American Football.......albeit I'm a confused fan supporting both Dolphins and Patriots!  Go figure! 

Click to expand...

Yip, your football team(s) is (are) definitely mixed up 

I'm a Lions man and only the Lions as I have family originating in Detroit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			If I recall correctly you had a game at wembley not 2 or 3 months ago where it was reported that Wembley wouldn't even have 40k at it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Im talking the American Football games have all been sold out - i know the Football team ones havent - the England Ladies are gettign more people watching them


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry Im talking the American Football games have all been sold out - i know the Football team ones havent - the England Ladies are gettign more people watching them
		
Click to expand...

Good backtrack :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

The NFL games will sell out as a spectacle as it's a one off. We had a European league where travelling was within one continent and we all know how that folded and many franchises struggled to get crowds after the initial season. Imagine that over 8 games and the cost involved taking a family to Wembley or wherever it toured to (not withstanding the NFL not liking that idea) and you can see how it becomes cost prohibitive and impacts crowds without the issues it raises for the franchises having to travel to and from the UK


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The NFL games will sell out as a spectacle as it's a one off. We had a European league where travelling was within one continent and we all know how that folded and many franchises struggled to get crowds after the initial season. Imagine that over 8 games and the cost involved taking a family to Wembley or wherever it toured to (not withstanding the NFL not liking that idea) and you can see how it becomes cost prohibitive and impacts crowds without the issues it raises for the franchises having to travel to and from the UK
		
Click to expand...

Spot on

My point which looks to have been missed by phil was that if wembley can't be filled for the national teams national sport (which I think we'd all agree football is) then what chance does it have of filling the national stadium 8 times a year for a foreign aport


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			Spot on

My point which looks to have been missed by phil was that if wembley can't be filled for the national teams national sport (which I think we'd all agree football is) then what chance does it have of filling the national stadium 8 times a year for a foreign aport
		
Click to expand...

Because as i said the games there are played there 3 times a year are sold out 10 months in advance - the 3 for next year they expect will be sold out in Jan - the England football team has no relevance.

The foreign import is proving to be massively popular throughout the country.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because as i said the games there are played there 3 times a year are sold out 10 months in advance - the 3 for next year they expect will be sold out in Jan - the England football team has no relevance.

The foreign import is proving to be massively popular throughout the country.
		
Click to expand...

But the point you are missing if there is a UK franchise in the NFL there will be 8 regular season games. That's an awful lot of cash to shell out for families especially those not adjacent to Wembley and the interest wouldn't be there season on season. It's fine for one off games where fans can pick and choose which one they want to go to


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because as i said the games there are played there 3 times a year are sold out 10 months in advance - the 3 for next year they expect will be sold out in Jan - the England football team has no relevance.

The foreign import is proving to be massively popular throughout the country.
		
Click to expand...

3 times a year? Are you sure? How long has that been happening?

Do you wish to check first before making an arse of it again?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But the point you are missing if there is a UK franchise in the NFL there will be 8 regular season games. That's an awful lot of cash to shell out for families especially those not adjacent to Wembley and the interest wouldn't be there season on season. It's fine for one off games where fans can pick and choose which one they want to go to
		
Click to expand...

And fans can still pick and choose what games they can go too 

The interest is massive - the reserve lists on the tickets for each game are over 90000 alone 

The games sell out every year within the day or two - three games sold out straight away - add another 5 cheaper at ticket prices cheaper than some prem games and they get snapped up 

Every year there will be a step forward to a franchise - next year is a two weeks in a row after another game 3 week previously

The research has been done - it will happen in the future and England will be the first with Germany to follow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			3 times a year? Are you sure? How long has that been happening?

Do you wish to check first before making an arse of it again?
		
Click to expand...


All three games this year were sold out in Jan 2014


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And fans can still pick and choose what games they can go too 

The interest is massive - the reserve lists on the tickets for each game are over 90000 alone 

The games sell out every year within the day or two - three games sold out straight away - add another 5 cheaper at ticket prices cheaper than some prem games and they get snapped up 

Every year there will be a step forward to a franchise - next year is a two weeks in a row after another game 3 week previously

The research has been done - it will happen in the future and England will be the first with Germany to follow
		
Click to expand...

But the point you are still deliberately missing is these are still one offs. Imagine your side is struggling (as a Redskin fan I know that feeling), who is really going to pay big bucks. It does has big appeal for limited events but once the initial razzamatazz has gone and the team struggles fans won't travel big distances and fork out big bucks. The Europa league proved that in minature


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All three games this year were sold out in Jan 2014
		
Click to expand...

What about the three games every year the last 4 years, did they get sold out as you suggested in a previous post.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And fans can still pick and choose what games they can go too 

The interest is massive - the reserve lists on the tickets for each game are over 90000 alone 

The games sell out every year within the day or two - three games sold out straight away - add another 5 cheaper at ticket prices cheaper than some prem games and they get snapped up 

Every year there will be a step forward to a franchise - next year is a two weeks in a row after another game 3 week previously

The research has been done - it will happen in the future and England will be the first with Germany to follow
		
Click to expand...


And how do you get round the jet lag and scheduling issues, the free agency and the draft problems?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But the point you are still deliberately missing is these are still one offs. Imagine your side is struggling (as a Redskin fan I know that feeling), who is really going to pay big bucks. It does has big appeal for limited events but once the initial razzamatazz has gone and the team struggles fans won't travel big distances and fork out big bucks. *The Europa league proved that in minature*

Click to expand...

Europa league ? What relevance is that ?

Again the people who are dealing with this are doing their research - they wont be going into without indepth research.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			What about the three games every year the last 4 years, did they get sold out as you suggested in a previous post.
		
Click to expand...

Val,

I wouldn't worry. Yet another thread turning into "my way or no way"


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Val,

I wouldn't worry. Yet another thread turning into "my way or no way"
		
Click to expand...

Yip, looks like it. He hasn't answered my last question, don't know if the penny has dropped yet.

Maybe doing research :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			And how do you get round the jet lag and scheduling issues, the free agency and the draft problems?
		
Click to expand...

How do they get over the jet lag now whilst teams travel to and from the US 

What about teams that have to travel across the US through multiple time zones - teams get byes etc etc it will be worked out

And what about the draft - the players dreams are to play in the NFL - playing in London will be playing in the NFL - players travel across the US to play - are you saying they are that precious they must stay in the US to play ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Val,

I wouldn't worry. Yet another thread turning into "my way or no way"
		
Click to expand...

Can we stick to the thread instead of posting cheap little jibes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

I assume you didn't read Paul's article. He covered all these points


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			What about the three games every year the last 4 years, did they get sold out as you suggested in a previous post.
		
Click to expand...

Ok it was two games before that and one game before that etc etc - happy now - pat on the back for yourself that my post was ntexactly specific and you can show to everyone how you proved me wrong 

Now we are past that - every NFL game at Wemberly sold out within days - some within a day - the amount of games is increasing every year and is selling out quicker and quicker with big reserve lists. 

It appears the NFL fans in the UK are talkign with their feet and showing the appeal for the sport in this country


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I assume you didn't read Paul's article. He covered all these points
		
Click to expand...

Im prob not the first person to tell you never to assume.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok it was two games before that and one game before that etc etc - happy now - pat on the back for yourself that my post was ntexactly specific and you can show to everyone how you proved me wrong 

Now we are past that - every NFL game at Wemberly sold out within days - some within a day - the amount of games is increasing every year and is selling out quicker and quicker with big reserve lists. 

It appears the NFL fans in the UK are talkign with their feet and showing the appeal for the sport in this country
		
Click to expand...

No need for a pat on the back, if you are going to argue a point at least get it right and save yourself looking stupid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can we stick to the thread instead of posting cheap little jibes.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok it was two games before that and one game before that etc etc - happy now - pat on the back for yourself that my post was ntexactly specific and you can show to everyone how you proved me wrong
		
Click to expand...

You were saying something about cheap jibes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

The fact remains that players won't uproots to travel across the Atlantic. There will be huge issues with rosters and jet lag, far more so than merely travelling from one side of the states to the other. What about the journey time for the Raiders and Chargers as two examples who would be perhaps as geographically disadvantaged


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



*The fact remains that players won't uproots to travel across the Atlantic.* There will be huge issues with rosters and jet lag, far more so than merely travelling from one side of the states to the other. What about the journey time for the Raiders and Chargers as two examples who would be perhaps as geographically disadvantaged
		
Click to expand...

Can you show me this fact then ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you show me this fact then ?
		
Click to expand...

It's called an opinion. Could you prove otherwise?


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you show me this fact then ?
		
Click to expand...

Seen as you are looking for facts.

Can you show the facts the suggest every game was sold out within days? Also the fact that there is over 90k on the reserve list for each game?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's called an opinion. Could you prove otherwise?
		
Click to expand...

If its an opinion dont post it as a fact

This is from the owner of the Atlanta Falcons

*Speaking before the Falconsâ€™ game against the Detroit Lions in London on Sunday, Blank also said the logistics of having a UK franchise flying back and forth to the US were solvable and that young men and their families would love the chance to play in Europe.*

*â€œThe players would welcome the chance to experience a wonderful city and travel around Europe. I donâ€™t think being in London would be a problem for them.â€*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			Seen as you are looking for facts.

Can you show the facts the suggest every game was sold out within days? Also the fact that there is over 90k on the reserve list for each game?
		
Click to expand...

Neil Reynolds on Sky NFL mentioned the reserve list - and the NFL comissioner in his press conference ,mentioned the sell out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If its an opinion dont post it as a fact

This is from the owner of the Atlanta Falcons

*Speaking before the Falconsâ€™ game against the Detroit Lions in London on Sunday, Blank also said the logistics of having a UK franchise flying back and forth to the US were solvable and that young men and their families would love the chance to play in Europe.*

*â€œThe players would welcome the chance to experience a wonderful city and travel around Europe. I donâ€™t think being in London would be a problem for them.â€*

Click to expand...

Sorry, where did I ever present it as a fact? Another cheap jibe and as I said, another thread where it's your opinion or its not valid. Bored now and off to watch Question Time

On the subject of your quote this has been said in various guises by most franchise owners since they started coming over and how much further forward are we?  Anyway no doubt you'll continue arguing ad infinutum and another thread goes south. At least the panel listen to the points being argued on Question Time


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neil Reynolds on Sky NFL mentioned the reserve list - and the NFL comissioner in his press conference ,mentioned the sell out
		
Click to expand...

I have presented many shows on the NFL for Sky Sports and know how much of this is spin and how much is complete bs.    And when a pundit like Troy Aikman calls out the NFL for the scheduling issues and jetlag problems during the game broadcast of the Lions v Falcons, then you know there is a real issue.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neil Reynolds on Sky NFL mentioned the reserve list - and the NFL comissioner in his press conference ,mentioned the sell out
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so show me facts Phil, facts not opinions seen as you are so good on these facts. Opinions of sky pundits is opinion, did they back it up? A quick google only suggest the sell out was a few months ahead of the game not sold out in days.

And what you posted about the Atlanta owner is his opinion, that is not fact either.

I've a mate who lives and works in Dallas who says interest wasn't that great for an overseas game, is that point any less relevant?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I have presented many shows on the NFL for Sky Sports and know how much of this is spin and how much is complete bs.    And when a pundit like Troy Aikman calls out the NFL for the scheduling issues and jetlag problems during the game broadcast of the Lions v Falcons, then you know there is a real issue.
		
Click to expand...

So one pundit - what about all the others that have the opposite view ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok, so show me facts Phil, facts not opinions seen as you are so good on these facts. Opinions of sky pundits is opinion, did they back it up? A quick google only suggest the sell out was a few months ahead of the game not sold out in days.

And what you posted about the Atlanta owner is his opinion, that is not fact either.

I've a mate who lives and works in Dallas who says interest wasn't that great for an overseas game, is that point any less relevant?
		
Click to expand...


This is an article from Jan 2014 talking about the games this month 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/nf...-reveals-London-moved-nearer-having-team.html

Sold in Jan for games 9-11 months away


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is an article from Jan 2014 talking about the games this month 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/nf...-reveals-London-moved-nearer-having-team.html

Sold in Jan for games 9-11 months away
		
Click to expand...

So where does it say sold out in days with a 90k reserve list. 

Facts Phil, don't post opinion as fact, back up your claims, until you can then what you have said is nonsense.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's a fact Phil, the games sold out in September :rofl:

http://www.wembleystadium.com/Press/Press-Releases/2014/9/Limited-number-of-NFL-tickets-to-go-on-sale.aspx


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 7, 2014)

I think Phil's offensive line has fallen over, the receivers have given up their routes and the defensive linemen have just buried the quarterback.  This one is just so over!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I think Phil's offensive line has fallen over, the receivers have given up their routes and the defensive linemen have just buried the quarterback.  This one is just so over!
		
Click to expand...


Based on what exactky ?

Listening to Deion Sanders last night talking to Boomer mentioning how the excitement is growing for expanding beyond the U.S.

Talk of the NFL team in London bringing in Â£100mil each year 

The main stumbling blocks being free movement in the EU and tax 

NFL already talking to the European Commission and Culture Secetary already talking about sorting to the tax issue out 

It's all going smoothly to have a franchise in London for 2022


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think the games need to sell out for it to be a success.

If they do have a franchise in London that team would be better supported most NFL teams. They would easily be top 5 imo.

The best supported team in the NFL is the Cowboys with about 88k per home game. 77k average would put the London team in the top 5 which is very achievable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess the next issue is the venue. Hodgson and the FA are already moaning about having NFL games (today's Daily Mirrror) and with games in regular succession there have to be question marks about the quality of the pitch for the football team to use. 

So the franchise is coming in 2022 according to our all knowing sage, now a specialist in NFL as well as proper football. I still don't see it happening for all the reasons listed before and probably a host more stumbling blocks raised if and when this was ever to get going. Where does the money to start the franchise come from being one?

I'm with Paul on this one. Definitely a QB sack and turnover


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess the next issue is the venue. Hodgson and the FA are already moaning about having NFL games (today's Daily Mirrror) and with games in regular succession there have to be question marks about the quality of the pitch for the football team to use. 

So the franchise is coming in 2022 according to our all knowing sage, now a specialist in NFL as well as proper football. I still don't see it happening for all the reasons listed before and probably a host more stumbling blocks raised if and when this was ever to get going. Where does the money to start the franchise come from being one?

I'm with Paul on this one. Definitely a QB sack and turnover
		
Click to expand...

Venue? Simple.

England football team go on tour and nfl becomes the main occupier of Wembley. Everyone wins


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess the next issue is the venue. Hodgson and the FA are already moaning about having NFL games (today's Daily Mirrror) and with games in regular succession there have to be question marks about the quality of the pitch for the football team to use. 

So the franchise is coming in 2022 according to our all knowing sage, now a specialist in NFL as well as proper football. I still don't see it happening for all the reasons listed before and probably a host more stumbling blocks raised if and when this was ever to get going. Where does the money to start the franchise come from being one?

I'm with Paul on this one. Definitely a QB sack and turnover
		
Click to expand...

The England team will go around the country playing games rather than just at Wembley so that's not an issue.

Helps pay for Wembley much faster and then maybe we can stop frigging around playing semi finals at Wembley.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			The England team will go around the country playing games rather than just at Wembley so that's not an issue.

Helps pay for Wembley much faster and then maybe we can stop frigging around playing semi finals at Wembley.
		
Click to expand...


Yep - very simple 

The England would also then not play to half empty stadiums and might actually get a bit more support


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

I think its folly and too easy to rule out an NFL franchise in the UK. The game has to evolve and all sports are looking at ways to bring in more revenue - a UK franchise and fan base is one way for the NFL.

I've read Paul's piece and truthfully there's nothing in there that says those obstacles can't be overcome, should there be an appetite to do so. Twenty years ago the thought of an actual NFL game being held outside of the US was unheard of, but look where we are now. 

Next year, the next baby step will be taken by actually hosting a divisional game at Wembley (Jets v Miami) and back-to-back games. If that goes well, then its another step forward to a UK franchise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Venue? Simple.

England football team go on tour and nfl becomes the main occupier of Wembley. Everyone wins
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Don't see that at all. The FA won't buy it. If so they'd already be taking England on the road. Wembley is their preferred venue of choice (and yes sod the majority of England fans north of Watford) and they only went on the road before when Wembley was being built. Really can't see them agreeing to give the venue up just for NFL


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Don't see that at all. The FA won't buy it. If so they'd already be taking England on the road. Wembley is their preferred venue of choice (and yes sod the majority of England fans north of Watford) and they only went on the road before when Wembley was being built. Really can't see them agreeing to give the venue up just for NFL
		
Click to expand...

I can see it. FA contract with Wembley expires in 2017. From then, main and important England matches held at Wembley, other less important and friendlies held elsewhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

The contract to play national games at Wembley runs out in 2017 - there are still millions left to pay off the stadium debt - Half empty stadiums won't pay off that debt 

Wembley is more than just the stadium for England football team

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...e-Football-Association-chases-NFL-tenant.html


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So one pundit - what about all the others that have the opposite view ?
		
Click to expand...

OK I'll add Kenny Albert, Darryl Johnston and Tony Siragusa.  Spoke to them all at some length at Pennyhill Park when the Bucs were over in 2011 and they all were in total agreement that a franchise would never work and all the players they had spoken to agreed.

Then I'll add Woody Paige of the Denver Post and Around the Horn. Did an interview with him during the 2010 game and he was of the same opinion and he had the Broncos' GM John Elway on that too.

For the Miami Dolphins, former TE and current media broadcaster Joe Rose.  Had dinner with him at Wembley and he and the rest of the Miami press didn't see it working either.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			OK I'll add Kenny Albert, Darryl Johnston and Tony Siragusa.  Spoke to them all at some length at Pennyhill Park when the Bucs were over in 2011 and they all were in total agreement that a franchise would never work and all the players they had spoken to agreed.

Then I'll add Woody Paige of the Denver Post and Around the Horn. Did an interview with him during the 2010 game and he was of the same opinion and he had the Broncos' GM John Elway on that too.

For the Miami Dolphins, former TE and current media broadcaster Joe Rose.  Had dinner with him at Wembley and he and the rest of the Miami press didn't see it working either.
		
Click to expand...

Once these no-marks know that the all knowing prophet Liverpoolphil disagrees they will see the error of their ways :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			OK I'll add Kenny Albert, Darryl Johnston and Tony Siragusa.  Spoke to them all at some length at Pennyhill Park when the Bucs were over in 2011 and they all were in total agreement that a franchise would never work and all the players they had spoken to agreed.

Then I'll add Woody Paige of the Denver Post and Around the Horn. Did an interview with him during the 2010 game and he was of the same opinion and he had the Broncos' GM John Elway on that too.

For the Miami Dolphins, former TE and current media broadcaster Joe Rose.  Had dinner with him at Wembley and he and the rest of the Miami press didn't see it working either.
		
Click to expand...

Going back a few years isn't it - since then the NFl games in London have gone from strength to strength 

There will be split opinions in the NFL about it - just as there were when the league was expanded 

It appears Miami can't wait to come back again - so the actions are speaking louder right now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Once these no-marks know that the all knowing prophet Liverpoolphil disagrees they will see the error of their ways :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Excellent input to the thread :thup:


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Once these no-marks know that the all knowing prophet Liverpoolphil disagrees they will see the error of their ways :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate - I keep forgetting that although I've spoken and worked with NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell in the past, LiverpoolPhil knows more about the NFL in this country than anyone else around.


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Spot on mate - I keep forgetting that although I've spoken and worked with NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell in the past, LiverpoolPhil knows more about the NFL in this country than anyone else around.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get this attitude. It's all about opinions here as no-one (irrespective of past employment or NFL contacts) knows what _will_ happen. Phil has the opinion that he thinks an NFL franchise will happen, Paul says no. There's no right or wrong here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Spot on mate - I keep forgetting that although I've spoken and worked with NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell in the past, LiverpoolPhil knows more about the NFL in this country than anyone else around.
		
Click to expand...


And what job do you now fulfill within the decision making in regards NFL franchise in London ? What part have you played in any decision making in regards NFL london ?


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent input to the thread :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, just let me know when humour is allowed again :thup:

My view, I'm not sure the success of the games at Wembley is necessarily indicative of success for a new franchise.

A lot of people on the UK are already "fans" of the existing team, starting something from scratch here is not as easy as in the US where a franchise moves as the game is so deep rooted there.

Can I see it happening? yes. Would it be a success and/or long lived? Not so sure.

I hope this fulfils the Liverpoolphil posting criteria to your satisfaction


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Sorry Phil, just let me know when humour is allowed again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

yes sorry forgot it wasn't cheap digs you were looking for it's called "humour" - next time I'll make sure I'll laugh


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			yes sorry forgot it wasn't cheap digs you were looking for it's called "humour" - next time I'll make sure I'll laugh
		
Click to expand...

"Cheap digs"? Get over yourself man.


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Can I see it happening? yes. Would it be a success and/or long lived? Not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

This I agree with. Overcoming the obstacles to get a franchise started in the UK can be done but sustaining a high-level of interest once here is another matter.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2014)

Piece said:



			This I agree with. Overcoming the obstacles to get a franchise started in the UK can be done but sustaining a high-level of interest once here is another matter.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't follow the old NFL Europe too closely, was that popular at the start?

That's the biggest challenge in my view, particularly if the team isn't successful for a few years will the interest still be there?

The current few games are so popular as they are relatively rare opportunities to sample the whole NFL atmosphere.

If it's on offer every other week you really need a hardcore of fans (and a large one to fill Wembley) to make it sustainable. Not sure if that support is or would be there.


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2014)

Phil touched briefly on the tax issue, that could be the deciding factor on whether we'd see a permanent team here. It's all well giving sports stars a tax exemption for odd events but giving a team a permanent exemption would open a whole can of worms for other sports


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I didn't follow the old NFL Europe too closely, was that popular at the start?

That's the biggest challenge in my view, particularly if the team isn't successful for a few years will the interest still be there?

The current few games are so popular as they are relatively rare opportunities to sample the whole NFL atmosphere.

If it's on offer every other week you really need a hardcore of fans (and a large one to fill Wembley) to make it sustainable. Not sure if that support is or would be there.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't really follow WLAF/NFL Europe etc. as it wasn't real NFL like we see now with the International Series. It seemed fairly popular in the UK with the London Monarchs initially (61k at Wembley in 1991) but from memory there was no US appetite, as it gave the impression the league was full of cast-offs. Attendances dropped off sharply. It tried to reinvent itself several times with new franchises popping up over Europe, but they didn't last.

As for UK fan-base, it's chicken and egg. There needs to be a UK NFL team to get the fan-base, but we don't know if there's a fan-base until there's a UK team . I could see a UK fan base happening if (for example) the 49ers move to London...not that that would happen!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Val said:



			Phil touched briefly on the tax issue, that could be the deciding factor on whether we'd see a permanent team here. It's all well giving sports stars a tax exemption for odd events but giving a team a permanent exemption would open a whole can of worms for other sports
		
Click to expand...

Only suggestions I'm reports but Deloitte reports showed the games last year earned Â£32mil - when going to 4 games Â£58mil 

Their report suggests it could be over Â£100mil each year ( if a regular season ) and the government will use that to allow tax breaks

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-Government-prepares-to-offer-tax-breaks.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only suggestions I'm reports but Deloitte reports showed the games this year will earn Â£58mil for the UK 

Their report suggests it could be over Â£100mil each year and the government will use that to allow tax breaks
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed the point (and apologies if I have) but are you saying these three games in the UK this season are going to generate 58million. Really. And how does that breakdown. Really can't believe those numbers without some proof


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have I missed the point (and apologies if I have) but are you saying these three games in the UK this season are going to generate 58million. Really. And how does that breakdown. Really can't believe those numbers without some proof
		
Click to expand...

The report I read said Â£32M from last year, rising to Â£58M in 2016, IF there's four games.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have I missed the point (and apologies if I have) but are you saying these three games in the UK this season are going to generate 58million. Really. And how does that breakdown. Really can't believe those numbers without some proof
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£58 million for four games

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...the-economy-by-100m-say-deloitte-9826013.html


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Piece said:



			The report I read said Â£32M from last year, rising to Â£58M in 2016, IF there's four games.
		
Click to expand...


Just re read the report in the Independant and corrected my post including the link 

First report I read was a bit misleading


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2014)

What tax breaks are you talking about? The team? The players?

Should add offering a tax break to visitors us all well but offering it to UK based teams could open a can of worms


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Val said:



			What tax breaks are you talking about? The team? The players?
		
Click to expand...

Believe it's the players and their wages and bonuses etc as well as waivers in contracts


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe it's the players and their wages and bonuses etc as well as waivers in contracts
		
Click to expand...

Thought that might be the be case, as I said earlier it's all well doing it for odd games but for a permanent domiciled team then I'm sure the likes of Wayne Rooney etc would have plenty to say about it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Val said:



			Thought that might be the be case, as I said earlier it's all well doing it for odd games but for a permanent domiciled team then I'm sure the likes of Wayne Rooney etc would have plenty to say about it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the main sticking point with it all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

Val said:



			Thought that might be the be case, as I said earlier it's all well doing it for odd games but for a permanent domiciled team then I'm sure the likes of Wayne Rooney etc would have plenty to say about it.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it would be many sports, maybe even the EU (and yes I'm speculating LP) but definitely think the ramifications will be far reaching. I still want to know where the funding for this franchise is coming from in the first place


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

The funding will come from the person/people who purchase the franchise 


The tax breaks for sports people are already in place around the rest of the EU and Europe - 

The problem in the EU will be regards the freedom of movement contractually - like the bosman effect


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The funding will come from the person/people who purchase the franchise 


The tax breaks for sports people are already in place around the rest of the EU and Europe - 

The problem in the EU will be regards the freedom of movement contractually - like the bosman effect
		
Click to expand...

People singular though who compete in individual events like tennis etc, not full sports teams unless visiting.

There's been a lot of focus on non-domiciled businesses not paying their way (google, starbucks etc) so I'd be surprised if the bent the rules for this business.

It's all about money after all, tax in my mind could be the deal breaker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Val said:



			People singular though who compete in individual events like tennis etc, not full sports teams unless visiting.

There's been a lot of focus on non-domiciled businesses not paying their way (google, starbucks etc) so I'd be surprised if the bent the rules for this business.

It's all about money after all, tax in my mind could be the deal breaker.
		
Click to expand...

Think the FA could have a big say also - they wanted someone in regulary by 2018 - desperate for more bums on seats


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think the FA could have a big say also - they wanted someone in regulary by 2018 - desperate for more bums on seats
		
Click to expand...

It's not their call, ultimately it will be the governments decisions assuming you quoting my post suggests you are talking on tax discussions.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2014)

I think a few MP's came out in support of it as well so no doubt they will find a way to bend round any laws :rofl:

Rules only apply when they suit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Val said:



			It's not their call, ultimately it will be the governments decisions assuming you quoting my post suggests you are talking on tax discussions.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it was more about other things that will possibly push it through

The cabinet members are talking favourably about it all

Â£100mil in each year isn't to be sniffed at possibly


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry it was more about other things that will possibly push it through

The cabinet members are talking favourably about it all

Â£100mil in each year isn't to be sniffed at possibly
		
Click to expand...

No doubting, I jus can't see any millionaire sports star currently giving 50% of their earnings away letting it happen without shouting from the roof about it.

Remember the Â£100m a year is going in someone's pocket and it won't be the governments.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The funding will come from the person/people who purchase the franchise
		
Click to expand...

And still no mention of who this fairy godfather is going to be. Who's going to be prepared to fork out a not insignificant amount to get this off the ground and no guarantee how long the bubble will last before bursting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And still no mention of who this fairy godfather is going to be. Who's going to be prepared to fork out a not insignificant amount to get this off the ground and no guarantee how long the bubble will last before bursting
		
Click to expand...

The Jacksonville Jaguars owner has been very interested ( own Fulham I believe ) 

But as it's still in infancy and still gots lots of red tape and years to go yet exact names won't be known 

But it's good that you are so open to having such a big sporting team in the country and not worried about creating obstacles for it to happen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's good that you are so open to having such a big sporting team in the country and not worried about creating obstacles for it to happen
		
Click to expand...

Yet another cheap and unnecessary dig. Whatever my reservations or concerns it wouldn't make an iota of difference should the idea get off the ground. Not sure what posting on here has to do with creating obstacles to the powers that be unless they avidly read the GM forum


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Homer every single post is just dismissive of the idea of it working despite plenty of pointers towards it having a fairly good chance 

Thought most people would be excited to see such a massive sport branch into the UK , creating revenue , jobs , use of a national stadium - the positives are endless to the UK being part of the NFL 

So maybe give it a chance ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Homer every single post is just dismissive of the idea of it working despite plenty of pointers towards it having a fairly good chance 

Thought most people would be excited to see such a massive sport branch into the UK , creating revenue , jobs , use of a national stadium - the positives are endless to the UK being part of the NFL 

So maybe give it a chance ?
		
Click to expand...

I am entitled to think it's a non starter and there has been plenty of others with the same view. I've know Paul Stewart sine the early 80's and his connections with the Bucs and figures in the NFL is deep and so if he says the consensus in the US and NFL is it won't happen I'd believe him over someone without the same credentials

Please don't foist your views and tell me to give it a chance.


----------



## brendy (Nov 7, 2014)

Thats enough children, lets pack up those bags and go home for the day.

Honestly, 2 know it alls arguing the toss on an american football thread. If you think you are adding to this forum you are very, very wrong.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 7, 2014)

More importantly, what do you reckon the name (assuming it happens) would be? 

London Leopards? British Bulldogs? England Expects?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

c1973 said:



			More importantly, what do you reckon the name (assuming it happens) would be? 

London Leopards? British Bulldogs? England Expects? 

Click to expand...


London Jaguars


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 7, 2014)

c1973 said:



			More importantly, what do you reckon the name (assuming it happens) would be? 

London Leopards? British Bulldogs? England Expects? 

Click to expand...

I have a feeling they would go for something like the Bulldogs!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2014)

Great day yesterday and a childhood dream fulfilled. Right result as the Jags were very poor although they did have some good patches of play, quite what they were thinking just before half time baffles me as it let us in for the killer score.
Shame the crowd started to filter out during the 3rd quarter as the game was essentially over but we were there to the bitter end and loved every minute :whoo:
That Joss Stone can sing as well, was really impressed with her.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 10, 2014)

I was at the press events for the two teams on Friday and wound up showing this forum thread to some of the Jacksonville media guys.  Their view was that anyone who truly believed some of the quotes posted here apparently in support of a London NFL franchise should contact them as they have some great swamp land in Florida they would like to sell you for investment purposes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Great day yesterday and a childhood dream fulfilled. Right result as the Jags were very poor although they did have some good patches of play, quite what they were thinking just before half time baffles me as it let us in for the killer score.
Shame the crowd started to filter out during the 3rd quarter as the game was essentially over but we were there to the bitter end and loved every minute :whoo:
That Joss Stone can sing as well, was really impressed with her.
		
Click to expand...

My friend who is a coach at the Bedford/MK team has taken his son to all three - said yesterday was the less I thrilling but the atmosphere was great - I hoping the Broncos come back soon. Going to be great when there is regularly games to watch


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Great day yesterday and a childhood dream fulfilled. Right result as the Jags were very poor although they did have some good patches of play, quite what they were thinking just before half time baffles me as it let us in for the killer score.
Shame the crowd started to filter out during the 3rd quarter as the game was essentially over but we were there to the bitter end and loved every minute :whoo:
That Joss Stone can sing as well, was really impressed with her.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it. It looked great on telly. Took Romo a while to loosen the back up and find his range...when he did...boom! And yes, the last quarter was a non-event.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2014)

Piece said:



			Glad you enjoyed it. It looked great on telly. Took Romo a while to loosen the back up and find his range...when he did...boom! And yes, the last quarter was a non-event. 

Click to expand...

Can they nurse him through the season though ? 


Playoffs h opens rest with him


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can they nurse him through the season though ? 


Playoffs h opens rest with him
		
Click to expand...

Talking of injuries, Palmer is out for the season it seems for the Cardinals. Opens the door for the Seahawks, ish. Our lack of a fit o-line will massively hinder us though. The injuries we have on it are ridiculous!!


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can they nurse him through the season though ? 


Playoffs h opens rest with him
		
Click to expand...

In the main, yes, but Dallas have been running the ball so any mug can hand the ball to the running back  . It's when the running game is shutdown that we need Romos talent (Arizona game is the case in point).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Talking of injuries, Palmer is out for the season it seems for the Cardinals. Opens the door for the Seahawks, ish. Our lack of a fit o-line will massively hinder us though. The injuries we have on it are ridiculous!!
		
Click to expand...


Yes it's a shame as they were looking very good and Palmer was impressing 

Very wide open in the NFC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2014)

I watched bits of it and it was a pretty one sided event and there didn't seem to be the atmosphere of previous games.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 11, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Talking of injuries, Palmer is out for the season it seems for the Cardinals. Opens the door for the Seahawks, ish. Our lack of a fit o-line will massively hinder us though. The injuries we have on it are ridiculous!!
		
Click to expand...

And now the anchor of our D-Line, Brandon Mebane, who's having his best year, is out for the rest of the season. 

Arse.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 12, 2014)

You can have Clinton McDonald back if you want. Next time he actually plays the right gap in a four-man alignment will be the first this season.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 12, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			And now the anchor of our D-Line, Brandon Mebane, who's having his best year, is out for the rest of the season. 

Arse.
		
Click to expand...

Can we just forget this season and concentrate on next season? I'm worried that if we lose Lynch at the end of the season, as has been mentioned a lot, we could really be in trouble!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			You can have Clinton McDonald back if you want. Next time he actually plays the right gap in a four-man alignment will be the first this season.
		
Click to expand...

 

He actually played pretty solid last season, so I'm surprised he's been so bad at Tampa. 



CheltenhamHacker said:



			Can we just forget this season and concentrate on next season? I'm worried that if we lose Lynch at the end of the season, as has been mentioned a lot, we could really be in trouble!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh great, just been reported that Zach Miller now placed on IR. 

I definitely do not want to forget about this season. We still have a strong ten capable of making the play offs, but it's getting more and more difficult as each injury racks up! 

Now Percy has gone, I doubt we get rid of Lynch next season, so long as he stays healthy. He has back problems, which he plays through, but there's only so long that will last before it starts to force him into missing games.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 13, 2014)

Some politically incorrect NFL columns I have written recently
http://bucpower.com/article-bucko32.html
http://bucpower.com/article-bucko31.html
http://bucpower.com/article-bucko30.html


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Well Sunday showed how much of a massive loss Mebane will be for the rest of the season!!

I'm still massively worried about losing Lynch at the end of the season, would be a real big issue!


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking forward to the next month in the NFC East. . Close call between the Eagles and Cowboys.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/american-football/30177776

Wow. Just, wow! 

What a catch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 24, 2014)

Go pats. Playing really well at the moment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/american-football/30177776

Wow. Just, wow! 

What a catch.
		
Click to expand...

Tekkers. Some skill and awareness of the sideline. Possibly the best catch the commentator had seen. Would it be in your top 3


----------



## c1973 (Nov 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tekkers. Some skill and awareness of the sideline. Possibly the best catch the commentator had seen. Would it be in your top 3
		
Click to expand...

Best catch I can recall, but I'm pretty sure there will have been better at some point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Best catch I can recall, but I'm pretty sure there will have been better at some point.
		
Click to expand...

I have to be honest I thought long and hard before I asked the question and not sure I can think of anything better


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2014)

Assume this is the Beckham catch? Funny thing is he was practising this before the game...!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

Piece said:



			Assume this is the Beckham catch? Funny thing is he was practising this before the game...!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Wonder if they'll make a film "Catch it like Beckham?"


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 25, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Go pats. Playing really well at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Going to be a massive match up with Packers today, both teams playing well!

I only hope our defence is firing against the 49ers!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 25, 2014)

Last time a Beckham made a catch like this, David pulled the moody dark-haired one from the Spice Girls.

In terms of all-time NFL catches, it ranks up there with the David Tyree catch in the Super Bowl - common denominator here - Eli Manning over-throwing a receiver both times.  For dramatic, "The Catch" by Dwight Clark will always be No.1.  But in terms of pure athletic ability, it beats the interception Brent Grimes had for Miami in Detroit a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tekkers. Some skill and awareness of the sideline. Possibly the best catch the commentator had seen. Would it be in your top 3
		
Click to expand...

And Cris Collinsworth would know - he was one of the best receivers of the 1980s.  Got to work with him a few years back at a Tampa v Seattle Sunday night game and learned more about route options and receiver play in 20 minutes of watching film that I had in 20 years.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 25, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			And Cris Collinsworth would know - he was one of the best receivers of the 1980s.  Got to work with him a few years back at a Tampa v Seattle Sunday night game and learned more about route options and receiver play in 20 minutes of watching film that I had in 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

Ever considered coaching over here Paul? Sounds like you have loads you could pass on!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 25, 2014)

I did actually some coaching with the Crawley Raiders back in 1985!    I went to cover a game they had for the first British magazine, Gridiron UK, and wound up in the second half coaching the offensive line!    I stick to writing these days and working with the Buccaneers.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2014)

Christ, Gridiron UK that's memories flooding back, is it still going?
I remember going to watch the Rotherham Redskins back in the mid 80's when NFL first boomed, must have been 1,000 people there, most not having a clue wtf was going on


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't think so - I am still friends with the original editor, Ross Biddiscombe, who will be more well known to this forum as author of "Golf on the Edge" and "Ryder Cup Revealed".  He is a former Captain at Hampstead GC.    The likes of Keith Webster, Mike Carlson and Nick Halling all wrote for Gridiron over the years.   Mike also wrote with me for Extra Point during the 1990s too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I did actually some coaching with the Crawley Raiders back in 1985!    I went to cover a game they had for the first British magazine, Gridiron UK, and wound up in the second half coaching the offensive line!    I stick to writing these days and working with the Buccaneers.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen your coaching ideas. Best sticking to the writing or presenting but a face definitely made for radio


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I only hope our defence is firing against the 49ers!
		
Click to expand...

Safe to say, the defence delivered!!! All my earlier pessimism has subsided, the Legion of Boom is back!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Safe to say, the defence delivered!!! All my earlier pessimism has subsided, the Legion of Boom is back!
		
Click to expand...

Glad they did as i was on the betfair enhanced treble of Lions, Eagles and seahawks at 7/1! Thank you very much!


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2014)

Piece said:



			Looking forward to the next month in the NFC East. . Close call between the Eagles and Cowboys.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Not that close, was it?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 28, 2014)

Romo and the Cowboys'  December collapse starts early in 2014


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 2, 2014)

So then, Playoff/Superbowl predictions?

I'm struggling to look past patriots/packers (hell for me living with a packers fan).


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2014)

Packers for me. Outsiders, Eagles.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 3, 2014)

Piece said:



			Packers for me. Outsiders,* Eagles*.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: , wishful thinking but I can always dream.
Think if Green Bay get the #1 seed they're a lock.
Lambeau is a tough place to go- as we found out a few weeks ago


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2014)

Wouldn't write off the Broncos or Seahawks just yet 

Pats have a habit in recent years of not turning up for the big game


----------



## drewster (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wouldn't write off the Broncos or Seahawks just yet 

Pats have a habit in recent years of not turning up for the big game
		
Click to expand...

I'm a pats man but agree with the above but Brady/Gronkowski have been immense so far. The winner will come from the AFC this year though !


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 3, 2014)

drewster said:



			The winner will come from the AFC this year though !
		
Click to expand...

They said that last year about the #1 Offense  NFC to me (bar one division) looks stronger!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 3, 2014)

You ripping my NFC South?     If the Bucs win out, the Saints beat the Falcons and they lose all their other games, we get in at 6-10.    Yeah and monkeys will fly out of my butt!


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2014)

Piece said:



			Hmmm. Not that close, was it?
		
Click to expand...

Rematch... BOOM!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 15, 2014)

2 more wins and it's Home Field Advantage throughout. It's not a given by any means, but it's in our hands at least. Wary of overlooking both the cards and the rams, could be dangerous. Still noot convinced at all by our offense, but if the D can shut down opponents like they have been, that'll keep us in the game!

Be interesting to see what happens to Kaep when Harbaugh leaves!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking tight in the NFC this year, the winners of NFC South should be counted as wild card entries


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 21, 2014)

Best thing about Xmas is bowl season starts 
Quite looking forward to the new playoff system for the Championship game, makes it a touch fairer rather than just picking the top two rated teams.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone on here know how to watch the games that aren't on Sky? Really want to watch the Hawks tonigt but don't know how?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 21, 2014)

Sign up for NFL GamePass.     Every game live and you can then during the week watch them in condensed mode (cutting out unnecessary commentary) or All-22 coaches film view.


----------

